# Crystal Press?



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

I need to buy a crystal press to fit pocket watch crystals can anyone recommend one, there are a few on a famous auction site but most of them don't come with dies large enough for pocket watches, is it better to have the metal dies or the plastic ones, do either scratch the crystal?, I've also looked on cousins but the ones I am looking at in the catalogue say they are for flat crystal but I need the ones that do the domed crystals, I'm not looking to spend a fortune either, Â£35-Â£40 max.

Any help appreciated as always.

Thanks


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

vw1978 said:


> I need to buy a crystal press to fit pocket watch crystals can anyone recommend one, there are a few on a famous auction site but most of them don't come with dies large enough for pocket watches, is it better to have the metal dies or the plastic ones, do either scratch the crystal?, I've also looked on cousins but the ones I am looking at in the catalogue say they are for flat crystal but I need the ones that do the domed crystals, I'm not looking to spend a fortune either, Â£35-Â£40 max.
> 
> Any help appreciated as always.
> 
> Thanks


I have never used a press for pocket watch crystals , I take the bezel off and work them in by hand , you will find there is enough flex in a crystal of that size to get them to snap in without a press no problem at all.

And just for info i only use a press on crystals with a tension ring or flat mineral glass , I use a crystal lift for regular domed watch crystals


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

you can buy ex large dyes to fit the crystal presses sold on fleabay


----------

